# HELP Bleed brakes!!



## Afrobandit (Jun 13, 2008)

I recently replaced the rear beam on my car and i had to undo the brake lines. a good amount of fluid leaked out and now my resivoir is completely empty.
How do i go about bleeding the brakes? Is there something speacial about the ABS controller that needs to be addressed? What about bleeding the clutch? I've read posts where people needed a VAG tool. 
How to proceed?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: HELP Bleed brakes!! (Afrobandit)*

If you let your MC go dry..then there is air in the ABS valve block...the "official way" to bleed the ABS is to cycle it with the VAG com while bleeding...I"ve read that bleeding your brakes, then goin on say a wet down surface and slammin on the brakes to get the ABS to cycle..will also get air outa the valve block..but into the rest of the system..so you'd then have to bleed brakes again to get that air out thru the caliper bleed screws...I've never let my MC go dry so have never tried this "back door" method..but if I had air in my ABS I'd give it a try since my only option would be $$$ at the dealer to flush brakes since I have no VAG COM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afrobandit (Jun 13, 2008)

Would a chain place like a minake or Best One tire/brake places be able to work the VAG-COM on the ABS?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Afrobandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afrobandit* »_Would a chain place like a minake or Best One tire/brake places be able to work the VAG-COM on the ABS?
I'd doubt many of those places would have VAG COM tool..but only way to know is call...any local AUDI/VW indy shop in your area?....That and dealer are your best bets to get fluid flush with ABS cycling... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afrobandit (Jun 13, 2008)

ok. any idea about the bleeding of the clutch thing?


----------



## Afrobandit (Jun 13, 2008)

I just called the dealership and they said that they dont cycle the ABS pump. they just bleed them like you would in your driveway. Is this the right way or does the ABS pump need tp be cycleed. Really flippin me out. I need to drive to the mountains on friday so any help soon is needed!!!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Afrobandit)*

Did you specifically tell dealership that you let MC go dry and there is air in the ABS?...Service Writer might have been talkin about std brake flush...which he was correct in saying needs no ABS cycling. The VW shop manual (Bentley) is clear that ABS needs to be cycled during bleeding if "air has gotten into system above ABS valve block"..which happens if you change MC, let it go dry, change the lines from the MC to the ABS valve block, or of course change the ABS valve block itself. So if you told the person you talked to that you know you have air in the ABS and he still said "no cycling is required"...either try another dealership..or ask to talk to the Service Manager..and let him know, you know what the VW shop manual says! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: The info above about Bentley manual is from my MKV GTI/Rabbit Bentley...could be that MKIV has a different proceedure?....I'd post on the MKIV Forum a thread "Does ABS need to be cycled when bleeding a MKIV brake system..when master has run dry?"....lots more eyes there and you'll get replies from guys with MKIV Bentley manauls!


_Modified by spitpilot at 8:09 AM 6-23-2009_


----------



## Afrobandit (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks. i'll give them a call back.
Does anyone have faith/experience in the wet road trick to cycle the ABS? Will a dirt road work? I live near farms.


----------



## Afrobandit (Jun 13, 2008)

will i be able to operate my clutch in my current situation? i need to drive 1 mile to the shop. or 30 to the dealer. HELP


----------



## Afrobandit (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok so i called two dealerships. and this is what they said. 
With brake system COMPLETELY dry, when they bleed the brakes, using the vacuum bleeder, they do not and will not cycle the ABS pump. they said that using thier technique, ANY AIR in the system will be pulled out COMPLETELY, without cycleing the ABS pump.
They also stated that if the brakes are properly bled, even if ther IS a pocket of air in the pump, that it will not be enough to disallow the function of my brakes. the pedal will feel a bit spongy, but it WILL fully activate the brakes.
So 1) Is this true?/Do you agree?
2)The dealer uses the vacuum pump method of bleeding the brakes, so what would be the difference if i go to a Mineke who does it the same way? $50 compared to $100+ at the dealer.
3)If anyone disagrees or thinks otherwise, please comment on what you would do instead. I just want to get this settled not just for me but for anyone else in this situation in the futre. 
4)After all this....long awaited vacation to reassemble my brain into something that can think about things other than german engineering.


----------



## Afrobandit (Jun 13, 2008)

sorry
5) is there any different that is accomplished using a vacuum bleeder compared to the two man system? in any way? dealer uses vacuum w/out cycling. Mineke uses two man system w/out cycling. Any difference whatsoever, besides the savings of $70?


----------

